

Less.js, a CSS pre-processor, releases 2.0 - rayshan
https://github.com/less/less.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md

======
8ig8
I'm kinda out of the Less loop of late, but plugins look like a nice new
feature.

> Plugin Support - it is now straight forward to add AST manipulations (see
> less-plugin-inline-images), file managers (see less-plugin-npm-import) and
> post processors (see less-plugin-clean-css and less-plugin-autoprefix).

Quick NPM search:

[https://www.npmjs.org/search?q=less-
plugin](https://www.npmjs.org/search?q=less-plugin)

------
ZeroGravitas
Are there any good tools to check the style (indentation, whitespace etc.) of
.less files and/or automatically reformat them?

I've looked a few times and never found anything useful.

------
nailer
Is there an AST-level mechanism to convert between less and sass yet?

------
caiob
wow. this still exists?!

~~~
coldtea
Yeah, why it wouldn't?

It's in fact one the 3 dominant CSS preprocessors (the others being SASS and
Stylus.

